# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  Cancheck's via iso connector - Security Repairer V0.0.7.4

## mohamed73

*Security Repairer V0.0.7.4 - Cancheck's via iso connector & new vin units* 
Latest Security version allows to service Blaupunkt units based on MC68HC11PA8 via ISO connector.  *Supported functions:* *- Cancheck ON / OFF
- Code ON / OFF
- Reset Counter
- Write New Code* 
This means - you don't need to open unit at all!
Simply 3 wires (data in, out, gnd) and seconds for decode.   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Supported models:*   *- Alfa Romeo, 937 GTA (CD), BP9377, 7 649 377 316, MC68HC11PA8 by Blaupunkt 
- Alfa Romeo, 937 High (CD), BP9378, 7 649 378 316, MC68HC11PA8 by Blaupunkt 
- Alfa Romeo, 937 Mid (CR), BP9376, 7 649 376 316, MC68HC11PA8 by Blaupunkt 
- Fiat, Ducato CC, BP0373, 7 640 373 316, MC68HC11PA8 by Blaupunkt 
- Fiat, Multipla CC, BP2371, 7 642 371 316, MC68HC11PA8 by Blaupunkt 
- Fiat, Palio CC Clock, BP2378, 7 642 378 316, MC68HC11PA8 by Blaupunkt 
- Fiat, Palio CD Clock, BP2379, 7 642 379 316, MC68HC11PA8 by Blaupunkt 
- Fiat, Palio CD, BP1372, 7 641 372 316, MC68HC11PA8 by Blaupunkt 
- Fiat, Punto High CD, BP1376, 7 641 376 316, MC68HC11PA8 by Blaupunkt 
- Fiat, Scudino CC, BP0371, 7 641 371 316, MC68HC11PA8 by Blaupunkt 
- Fiat, Scudino CD SB03, BP6331, 7 646 331 316, MC68HC11PA8 by Blaupunkt 
- Fiat, Scudino CD, BP0370, 7 640 370 316, MC68HC11PA8 by Blaupunkt*  
We prepared fast connection to repair VIN in Clarion units with i2c in tuner.
You don't need open whole tuner to read 24c02 anymore.. 
Details, photos, instructions - just choose one of:
- Peugeot, PU-2358A(C), 24c02 by Clarion 
- Peugeot, PU-2859A(B), 24c02 by Clarion  
How to update? Run sec.exe or download and get latest version via setup:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

